# Has anyone used "research chemicals usa"?



## dhwest (Feb 1, 2012)

I am thinking of getting some liquid Anastrozole from Research Chemicals USA.  Dose anyone have any feedback about them or this product?

Thanks


----------



## coolrise (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't believe they are a board sponsor.


----------



## dhwest (Feb 1, 2012)

coolrise said:


> I don't believe they are a board sponsor.



Have they been removed or is that a "I dont know" response?


----------



## ICE WATER (Feb 1, 2012)

Go with manpower


----------



## coolrise (Feb 1, 2012)

Check for yourself.


----------



## MovinWeight (Feb 1, 2012)

Manpower Research... BEST OUT THERE!


----------



## Pav636 (Feb 2, 2012)

Not to Hijack but I do not see Manpower Research in the sponsor?


----------

